# Attracting Ducks to small pond



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 4, 2012)

I really appreciate all the help you guys have given me as I get ready to embark on my first duck hunting after the split.  I've got a small (+-2 acre) pond on my family farm where we deer hunt.  I've seen a few woodies in the area and was wondering, what, with the exception of planting millet(which I plan to do) around the pond, can I do to attract more ducks?  Obviously it's too late this year, but I'm there are lot doing deer management and property management year round and would be more than willing to put in the work to produce a nice little private hunting place.  I know everyone says duck hunting in GA sucks, but me being so new, if I could go and shoot 3 woodies I'd be ecstatic! Like I said before I am completely green to duck hunting and any help would be greatly appreciated.  Heck I'd even love to take a couple folks if we can get this pond to hold a few ducks.


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 4, 2012)

Planting millet may help a little but usually it is tough to get ducks to go where they dont already go(in my opinion). It wouldnt hurt to try though...Hope you have success!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys.  They fly over and we see em in the pond from time to time.  Hoping a little management this year can help next year!


----------



## clent586 (Dec 4, 2012)

Unless you have a way to control the water levels, really nothing else you can do. If it is a very shallow pond, you could transplant some button brush, buck brush, etc. to make it more appealing. If you can control it and have a reliable water source for refill, drain that sucker and plant smartweed and jap millet. Put about a foot of water on it and you should just have to wait on the birds to imprint the area.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2012)

a bit late for this season.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 4, 2012)

Read the post killer. I'm talking next year


----------



## waddler (Dec 4, 2012)

What are the characteristics of the land above and below the pond. Woodies need water less than a foot deep over acorns. Perhaps these areas could be more easily adapted to ducks.

It may not be too late this year.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 4, 2012)

Big Oaks and sparse pines above and below pond.  Moderately thick cover.  Larger creek bed below the pond than above.  Pond is about 10 feet deep in center normally, water is about 10 feet below full pool this year with lack of rain.


----------



## waddler (Dec 4, 2012)

Go on google and find the USGS Topo maps of the area.  See if you have a flat area or adjacent flat areas above or below the pond. Try to create at least an acre of shallow mud puddles around water oak trees. Wood Ducks love these type areas, and if you stop all activity near the area they may start using.

Certainly a ten foot deep pond is 90% desert for puddle ducks. Only the extreme edges will help and there is not much of that on a 2 acre pond. 

How much oak habitat is above and below the pond? Old hay bales, leaves blown into windrows, logs, and such will hold temporary rainwater, and a simple hose siphon can supply water downstream to make puddles.

I have killed many Woodies over pond backwater that was suitable for feeding or roosting.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 6, 2012)

I've got a spot that might be perfect for that, but it will kill my deer hunting in the exact same area.  Decisions decisions!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 6, 2012)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Read the post killer. I'm talking next year



yeah but how is that gonna help this year. the mayans are destroyin the earth on the 12th of december anyways aint they? or is that obama?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 6, 2012)

oh shoot I forgot!


----------



## buckdaddy1981 (Dec 6, 2012)

Plant the Jap millet around the banks when the water is low next summer. It doesnt have to flood for them to find it. They will walk out in it to feed. I had them flushing like quail out of mine this summer. Dont know where in the world they at now though!


----------



## waddler (Dec 6, 2012)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I've got a spot that might be perfect for that, but it will kill my deer hunting in the exact same area.  Decisions decisions!



I had a stand in a water oak flat that flooded and Woodies used it a bunch. Deer pay no attention to shallow water puddles or shallow ponds. I have been on that stand and watched deer feeding and ducks swimming all around them.

Just have to wear rubber boots to the stand. If the flooded area is big enough, it makes a great "stalking" area. I have walked to within 10 yards of feeding deer. Also, it is a soundless method for still hunting the slopes surrounding the bottom.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a little FYI, deer will TEAR UP Jap millet!!! Ask me how I know??


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 6, 2012)

How do you know Mark?  Got pics?


----------

